#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  What are the fun things we can do in Unawatuna?

## Bhavya

Unawatuna is a coastal town in the southern part of Sri Lanka.And for its palm-lined beaches and coral reef. Other than a famous beach destination Unawatuna offer so many fun activities to do. Can you guys tell me what are the fun things to do in Unawatuna?

----------

